# would you feed this to your dog?



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Freshpet Select - Natural, fresh refrigerated homemade meals for dogs and cats, Corn and Gluten Free

Ingredients: 
Chicken, eggs, chicken liver, chicken broth, carrots, brown rice, peas, rice bran, carrageenan, salt, natural flavors.

Vitamins:
Choline chloride, vitamin E supplement, niacin, biotin, riboflavin supplement, manganous oxide, thiamine mononitrate, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid.

Minerals: 
Calcium carbonate, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, copper proteinate, copper sulfate, niacin, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, thiamine mononitrate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite.

it's now in our supermarkets...fred meyers, owned by dixon foods, i believe, who also owns krogers and qfc...

would you buy this?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Not for my dogs, sodium, sodium , sodium, rice and rice bran. nuf said!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Personally, I wouldn't. If I am in the grocery store anyway, I would just buy the chicken, eggs, and chicken liver, and leave out the rice, rice bran, salt, peas and carrots. Rocky hates peas and carrots and would pick those out anyway. I would just buy my own ingredients right there and make my own food without the extra non - needed stuff. I'm sure it would be cheaper and the dogs would be just as happy and healthy with it. 

Since you have to refridgerate it, you lose any convenience of canned food or kibble so why not just give them fresh,real food.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Not for my dogs, sodium, sodium , sodium, rice and rice bran. nuf said!


well, then, would you feed dick van patten's food roll? it only has sugar.....

didn't you look at the pretty pictures on the website?

if you saw this in your supermarket...not a boutique store....and you were looking for the best thing to feed your dog....come on...doesn't it look appealing?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I looked at freshpet quite along time ago when it first came to our "Haggens" store up here and decided there were better things out there.

Too bad they won't put primal in the grocery stores where the "normal" person can get a hold of it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

magicre said:


> ...... it's now in our supermarkets...fred meyers, owned by dixon foods, i believe, who also owns krogers and qfc...
> 
> would you buy this?


I have bought it in the past and my dogs really enjoyed it. I have used it for training treats as well as fed it as a meal. have not bought it recently, though. It's been around for quite a while here.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

what i've read is this new jersey based manufacturer has entered into a partnership with tyson foods...so no wonder it's in grocery stores...

there are peeps who would buy it, don't you think? thinking...wow, this is premium?

or ---

the grocery store is NOT the market place for 'premium' or pseudo premium foods because the economy sucks, people have kids and alpo or purina does fido just fine.

i can see primal getting into grocery stores and branching out to petsmart and petco....along with natures variety and the other 'raw' feeding....

i believe it's the future....so we can hook this into the natura buy out...because even had they not been bought out, for whatever reason....you're going to see them at your supermarkets...whether the formula changes or not.

i'm betting that halo and natural balance will be amongst the first.


----------



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

magicre said:


> there are peeps who would buy it, don't you think? thinking...wow, this is premium?
> 
> or ---
> 
> the grocery store is NOT the market place for 'premium' or pseudo premium foods because the economy sucks, people have kids and alpo or purina does fido just fine.


I'm not sure I see the problem with this being in the grocery stores. It makes it one step closer to coming home and giving the dog something better than Alpo. It may not truly be premium, and there may be no need for rice, but you've gotta admit if the average housewife saw this while out shopping with jr. then their dog would at least be getting something better than Alpo or the other grocery store brands. 

I just don't think it has to be an all or nothing situation. It's not the best, but it's better than a lot of them. And maybe after seeing improvements with the dog that family will decide to actually do some research which could lead them to a truly good food. Small steps. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

Dogswell Vitality and Happy Hips kibble is in my supermarket. Dogswell is ten steps up from Alpo & Pedigree.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ubershann said:


> I'm not sure I see the problem with this being in the grocery stores. It makes it one step closer to coming home and giving the dog something better than Alpo. It may not truly be premium, and there may be no need for rice, but you've gotta admit if the average housewife saw this while out shopping with jr. then their dog would at least be getting something better than Alpo or the other grocery store brands.
> 
> I just don't think it has to be an all or nothing situation. It's not the best, but it's better than a lot of them. And maybe after seeing improvements with the dog that family will decide to actually do some research which could lead them to a truly good food. Small steps. :wink:


would you be one to think about buying this?

what i think of the food is irrelevant....to me, this is the future...

i think we're going to start seeing more of this....

i don't know if it's bad or good...

i do know that natural balance rolls of raw have sugar....i think that's a problem.

this food? well, as whiteleo...salt...and preservatives...but at least it looks like food and maybe it is a step up.

i think foods like primal and honest kitchen and easy raw type foods will start making their appearance...especially amongst those with small dogs....just open the bag and measure some out. 

i was just wondering what others thought...from a marketing standpoint..


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

no.
too much salt


----------



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Not for my dogs, sodium, sodium , sodium, rice and rice bran. nuf said!


Is there a way to tell how much sodium is in there - I guess they don't have to list it on the label? Or am I missing it?


----------

